# Do brand new motherboards come with standoffs?



## HighTechBox (Jun 28, 2009)

Just purchased a new i7 board online but I noticed it has more standoff holes than I currently have in my case, before I purchase more I wanna know if they come with their own set of standoff screws?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

No Standoffs come with the case.
There are different length standoffs that are made to suit the various cases.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any PC shop should have standoffs. Take one of your old ones with you to be certain you get the proper length. Don't forget screws to go with the standoffs.


----------



## HighTechBox (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks I got some spare screws around, gonna bring my current standoffs to my local pc shops and hope they got the same size.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Most have several laying around in different sizes. You should be fine and you might get lucky and get a donation. I have donated several through the years since they seem to collect if you have a busy shop.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The store I went to in Texas had a big jar on the counter full of screws and standoffs of all sizes, you were free to take as many as could fit in one hand.


----------

